

Airbnb Launches a New “Shared City” Vision, Starts Collecting Occupancy Tax - kmt
http://travlpeer.com/2014/04/01/airbnb-launches-a-new-shared-city-vision-starts-collecting-occupancy-tax-on-hosts-behalf/

======
pequ
Things are starting to mature...

